# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  USTR expresa preocupación por posible derogatoria de Ley Forestal, señala Mincetur

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Afirma que afecta implementación y aprovechamiento de TLC con Estados Unidos.*  *Lima, may. 22 (ANDINA).-* La Oficina del Representante Comercial de Estados Unidos (USTR) ha expresado su preocupación por la posible derogatoria del Decreto Legislativo N° 1090, Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre, ya que pondría en riesgo la implementación del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) bilateral, afirmó hoy el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur).  
La USTR quiere saber qué va a pasar si se deroga el Decreto Legislativo N° 1090, pero les hemos explicado que todavía tiene que pasar a la votación del Pleno del Congreso de la República, y nosotros confiamos en que esta situación se va a superar, indicó la ministra de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, Mercedes Aráoz. 
Dijo que si el pleno del Congreso aprueba la derogatoria del Decreto Legislativo N° 1090, se pondría en peligro no solamente la implementación del acuerdo comercial con el principal socio comercial de Perú sino también su aprovechamiento. 
Esta ley incorpora muchos elementos fundamentales para el adecuado aprovechamiento del TLC, por eso tenemos este interés de protegerla, puntualizó. 
Dijo que esta ley permite, entre otras cosas, el mejor uso de los sistemas, tanto agrícolas como en materia forestal. En materia agrícola, por ejemplo, ayuda a que los propietarios de las tierras agrícolas se puedan asociar para conseguir un crédito, y eso no significa la ruptura de nada. 
No obstante, señaló que la ley siempre puede ser mejorada, pero quienes dirigen las actuales protestas en la selva peruana no presentan hasta el momento ninguna propuesta concreta. 
Incluso, sabemos que el Parlamento tiene algunas propuestas para mejorar la norma, sin embargo, no tenemos ninguna de quienes protestan, manifestó a la agencia Andina. 
Refirió que la decisión de la Comisión de Constitución del Congreso de aprobar la derogatoria del Decreto Legislativo N° 1090 es un error garrafal y, de confirmarse esa decisión en el pleno, se generaría un vacío legal en el país.  
Aráoz recordó que el mencionado decreto ya fue validado por el Congreso, a través de la Ley N° 29317 que fue publicada y oficializada en el boletín de Normas Legales de El Peruano el 14 de enero de este año. 
Se ha cometido un grave error en declarar la derogatoria porque ya es una ley del propio Congreso para mejorar la norma justamente a raíz de los reclamos que tuvo la selva, que eran reclamos bien orientados con justa razón y esa vez sí hubo propuestas, dijo. 
Asimismo, destacó que el citado decreto ha sido reconocido por diferentes organizaciones no gubernamentales (ONG) ambientalistas como un avance en cuanto a protección del patrimonio forestal. 
No es una ley orgánica, es una ley de carácter común y lo que se generaría es un vacío legal de ser aprobada la derogatoria porque no tendríamos ni ley nueva ni la ley antigua porque fue derogada, manifestó. 
Finalmente, indicó que en el peor de los casos el gobierno está estudiando diversas opciones para que la implementación del TLC con Estados Unidos no sea perjudicada, sin embargo, están convencidos que el Congreso es responsable y que la situación se resolverá favorablemente. 
La ministra se presentó ante la Comisión de Comercio Exterior y Turismo del Congreso para entregar el texto consensuado de la Nueva Ley del Turismo.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú expresa ante OMC su rechazo a medidas proteccionistas Artículo: Cadenas productivas en interior del país serán potenciadas para aprovechar TLC, señala Mincetur Artículo: Mincetur espera que Ley Forestal sea aprobada por el pleno del Congreso en actual legislatura Mincetur y USTR instalaron Subcomité de Manejo del Sector Forestal que exige TLC Nueva ley forestal debe abordar problemática forestal más allá de compromisos del TLC, afirma Mincetur

----------

